# Arthroscopic rotator cuff repair question- have 29827-RT



## dollyleaf5 (Aug 11, 2010)

I am billing for an ASC and I am questioning myself on this case.  The procedures were: 
Rt shoulder arthroscopic rotator cuff repair
Rt shoulder arthroscopic subacromial decompression
Rt shoulder arthroscopic acromioclavicular joint arthroplasty
Rt shoulder major joint injection for post op pain

I have 29827-RT for the rotator cuff repair and 29826-51-RT for the subacromial decompression. I am not sure what I use for the arthroplasty and can I also code for the injection or is that bundled into the surgery?

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you, Ruth


----------



## capricew (Aug 11, 2010)

dollyleaf5 said:


> i am billing for an asc and i am questioning myself on this case.  The procedures were:
> Rt shoulder arthroscopic rotator cuff repair
> rt shoulder arthroscopic subacromial decompression
> rt shoulder arthroscopic acromioclavicular joint arthroplasty
> ...



the billing should be 29827,29826 and 20610.   The injection doesn't show that it bundles, but some insurances will probably say it is inclusive to the primary procedure.  I would bill it anyway depending on the contract you have with the insurance.

As far as the subacromial decompression goes, it includes a partial arthroplasty of the acromion.  If the dictation fits this then this is what i would bill.  However, you may want to clarify what the physician is trying to tell you.  Make sure he is not trying to tell you that he did a distal claviculectomy because if he is then that is separately billable by 29824.

It is very difficult to guide you without the full op note.

Hope this helps

caprice--cpc


----------



## dollyleaf5 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you. Sorry I did not provide enough information. In looking at the Op report, the physician indicates the AC joint arthroplasty was performed using a standard anterior portal. Approximately, 7-8 mm of a distal clavicle resection was performed using full-radius arthroscopic shaver and the superior osteophytes were also removed using a curette. 

Hope this helps,


----------

